# TAX FREE WEEKEND! at Wretched Motorsports (Westfield-ET)



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

For everyone in the CT/MA Area, we are having a TAX FREE weekend this weekend, and anything that is paid for this weekend Friday/Saturday will be FREE of TAX.

If we don't have the parts we can order them for you, this only applies to parts that are paid for on Friday or Saturday.

This also applies to internet orders that are phoned in for those that live in CT/MA.

Westfield Expert Tire
322 East Main St
Westfield, MA
01085
413-568-8981
(I'm available today on my cell, 860-281-5519)


----------

